# Best inexpensive guns?



## Grenadier (Nov 25, 2014)

Just wondering what everyone prefers for inexpensive firearms?  After all, a lot of folks are on a limited budget, and can't afford a nice Sig-Sauer Elite P-series handgun or a LWRC AR-15.  

I've found that one of the best bargains out there, if you're looking for a pistol caliber carbine, is the Hi-Point 9 mm carbine.  Even though we all think of Hi Point handguns as inferior (and rightfully so), their carbine is actually pretty good, reliable, and very accurate at 75 yards.  

For about the mid to upper 100's, you should be able to find one.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't really know much about rifles. I own one .22 (bolt action, 6 round mag) that I got when I was 8 or 9. It's been used to teach the kids (and now grandkids) about shooting. Everything else is handguns.
Inexpensive handguns... Say Hi-Point  a handgun fan and watch them cringe. Personally, my favorite inexpensive handgun is the Taurus PT111 Millennium G2. You can get them for $300 with a little searching. I posted a review here and after putting 600-700 rounds through it, and using it as my carry gun (90% of the time), I like it even more.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2014)

Taurus is okay and I have a few of them but...... when it comes to a firearm I am more inclined to save and spend a little more and get one of the better hand guns out there like a Glock, etc.  Long term you will be a lot happier!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 25, 2014)

I dunno, Brian. The Taurus is my EDC, but the bedside gun is the (modified) Glock 41 I reviewed here (still waiting for the suppressor...). I also have a Glock 26 and 27, a Ruger P95 and a (modified) Para Ordnance P14-45. Those are all considerably more expensive than the Taurus, but they offer no real difference in performance or reliability.

The Glock 26 and 27 are directly comparable to the PT111 - same physical size and with the 2 round mag extensions on the 26 and 27. Same number of rounds for the PT111 and G26 (9mm). A couple less for the 27 (.40 cal). Accuracy, reliability... identical. All are striker fired, and have the same type of drop safety, trigger safety etc. Field stripping is identical. Detail stripping is identical in any real sense (the pin locations are not identical, and the slide lock lever uses a coil spring in the Taurus and a leaf spring in the Glock... big deal). The Taurus has a manual thumb safety for those who want that sort of thing. The Taurus has adjustable sights. The Taurus has a grippier stippling job. The Taurus has double-strike capability in case of a light primer hit.

The one and only advantage I see to the Glocks is that because they're more popular, they have a larger aftermarket presence for modifications.

So why will I be happier with the more expensive guns? Unless I want to modify them, obviously.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2014)

*Hey I have no problem with the Taurus either DD*.  So I was not taking a shot at Taurus.  Like I said I own several. (revolvers)  The Taurus with the manual thumb safety would be ruled out immediately by me.  I do not like any external doohickeys to impede what I need to do.  My finger is the safety.   Still I am sure it is a fine firearm.  Of course proven track record, reliability, etc. are pretty important in my book and Glock has that in spades.  Still when it comes to purchasing any firearm I recommend you try a model out before buying it.  Either with a friend or at a gun store that allows you to do so.  I think that is really important!   Buy what best suits you and if you can afford and or save for a better gun that might be a good idea if you can.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 25, 2014)

Depends on what the budget is, and how much you're willing to spend of a tool that may defend your life (or that of a family member). 

As DD suggests, Taurus makes a fine firearm.  Generally on the lower end of the budget for a service caliber (.38 through .45).  The 24/7 has garnered very good reviews.  I've owned many over the years and mostly I'd give a thumbs up.  And with Taurus you have a lifetime warranty that goes with the gun, not just the original owner.  That can be substantial.

However, Glock can be had for just a bit more usually and a Glock is...well, it's a Glock and that kinda speaks for itself.  Yes, I have a Glock bias but it is one that is well deserved.  I've never seen a pistol torture tested like a Glock and continue to deliver.  You can generally pick up a used Glock around the $400 mark depending on options.  Occasionally you'll find an excellent deal like a college student that needs to make rent or pay for books that is offering a price you just can't beat. 

I use a Glock on and off duty and though there are more expensive pistols out there, they're aren't any better for what the Glock was designed for in my professional opinion.  I obtained both my Firearm Instructor certifications using a Glock. 

I've never fired one, but my understanding is the Ruger SR9's and SR40's are a quality firearm as well and also on the lower price end from what I've seen (less than $400).


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 25, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Hey I have no problem with the Taurus either DD*.  So I was not taking a shot at Taurus.  Like I said I own several. (revolvers)  The Taurus with the manual thumb safety would be ruled out immediately by me.  I do not like any external doohickeys to impede what I need to do.  My finger is the safety.   Still I am sure it is a fine firearm.  Of course proven track record, reliability, etc. are pretty important in my book and Glock has that in spades.  Still when it comes to purchasing any firearm I recommend you try a model out before buying it.  Either with a friend or at a gun store that allows you to do so.  I think that is really important!   Buy what best suits you and if you can afford and or save for a better gun that might be a good idea if you can.



I didn't really think you were slamming Taurus, and didn't mean to imply that I thought any such thing.
As I said, I have several Glocks, as well as other mid- to high-end guns and I like them just fine.
Still, this thread is specifically about the good budget guns, and for that, I think the Taurus is the hands down winner.
I agree that it's good to try before you buy, when possible. Not absolutely vital, but good. I've put enough rounds through enough different 9mm guns to feel comfortable making a purchasing decision based off how the gun feels in my hand, how naturally it points, how the trigger feels, and how the slide feels, even without firing it. But I'll sure fire it if I can. 

Another good option is the Bersa 380. Sue shoots a Thunder380, and I also spent some time with the 380 CC. Both are solid, reliable, accurate and inexpensive guns, and if you like hammer fired guns, these may be the way to go.
They have two drawbacks, to my mind.
Limited capacity (7+1). This does make them more easily concealed, though, as well as easier for a smaller shooter to handle.
Field stripping is a pain, and requires a fair bit of brute force. Sue has always found the Bersa difficult to tear down. Frankly, the take down of a Walther-style gun such as these is my least favorite. I'd rather take down a 1911.


----------



## Buka (Nov 26, 2014)

It's a choice thing of what fits your needs, what performs well and fits your hand. I have always staked my life on a 25. caliber Raven. I'm small, it's small, it fits well and never jambs, not ever, not even upside down. (I don't use reloads, ever) Most important to me, I don't miss with the damn thing. Wish that were the case with every gun, but it ain't with me.

I know the counter argument of knock down power. That's okay, I just want to get their attention. 

If I'm not on a budget, I like a colt 45 Officers model. Sweet.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 27, 2014)

Grenadier said:


> Just wondering what everyone prefers for inexpensive firearms?  After all, a lot of folks are on a limited budget, and can't afford a nice Sig-Sauer Elite P-series handgun or a LWRC AR-15.
> 
> I've found that one of the best bargains out there, if you're looking for a pistol caliber carbine, is the Hi-Point 9 mm carbine.  Even though we all think of Hi Point handguns as inferior (and rightfully so), their carbine is actually pretty good, reliable, and very accurate at 75 yards.
> 
> For about the mid to upper 100's, you should be able to find one.



If Im looking for an inexpensive gun what I will do is to try to get the best price for a high quality gun such as a Smith & Wesson or a Ruger. Sometimes you can get really good deals if you look in the right places. I would never buy a cheap gun or a Saturday night special. When Im on a limited budget, which I have been on at times when I purchase guns, I save up for the gun I want and try for the best deal and I make other sacrifices if I have to. That being said, some of the more inexpensive guns I've got are a Ruger LC9 and a Marlin .22 rifle.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 27, 2014)

Used.  I never buy new full price guns.  You can get good deals on used guns.  Or well you could a few years ago prices have been high for the last few years but they are coming down now


----------



## PhotonGuy (Nov 27, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Used.  I never buy new full price guns.  You can get good deals on used guns.  Or well you could a few years ago prices have been high for the last few years but they are coming down now



I once got a really good deal on a Remington that was technically considered used since it had been put on  display but it hadn't been fired, or if it had been fired only once for demonstration purposes. So even though it was really a new Remington it was listed as used so I got it at a used price. I paid almost $500 less than what I would've paid had it been listed as new.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 27, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Used.  I never buy new full price guns.  You can get good deals on used guns.  Or well you could a few years ago prices have been high for the last few years but they are coming down now



There's a shop here that caters to law enforcement and gives significant discounts on Glocks.
For example, when I was looking for a G41, I found one at the local gun shop. $650, which seems to be the going rate.
The cop shop (which is 50 miles from my home) sells it to LEO for $480. I also bought a G26 from them for $380.
I'm not an LEO, but one of the kids is a DOC officer (and working through the process to get on with the State Patrol). As long as the paperwork is in his name, the shop doesn't care if I'm the one paying for the gun. And Colorado law allows transfers without extra paperwork so long as it is a "bona fide gift to immediate family", so we're completely legal.
I'd have looked for a used one rather than pay $650. But I doubt I'd have gotten a used one for less than $480.


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah there are places here that will sell me guns cheaper.  When ARs were going crazy on used and new market I could buy from a particular company around here for 1/3 what even they were selling to non LEOs.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 28, 2014)

Buka said:


> I know the counter argument of knock down power.


 
That's an argument that you can ignore.  The term 'knock down' power is a gun rag buzz-phrase that has no meaning.  A firearm, particularly those in typical service calibers don't 'knock' anyone down.  Simple physics really, for every action there is an opposite and equal reaction.  So for a bullet to have the ability to knock someone down, it would also have the ability to knock down the shooter. 

Knock down power, energy dump, ballistic wound pressure and such terms can be put in the same category as the tooth fairy, easter bunny and little green men from mars.  Just doesn't exist outside of someone's fantasy.


----------



## Elbowgrease (Nov 28, 2014)

Mosin Nagant 91-30. Cheap rifle, cheap ammo. Take a good look at them before you buy, but they're worth the $150 dollar price tag.


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 18, 2014)

Handguns, I like Taurus or Para. I have a PT145 and PT22 that I use mostly for my daily carry weapons. Both have been reliable. The PT145 I have ran factory's, hand loads and even my castboolit Devastators through without problems. The PT22 I keep in the truck door. I have a Para warthog that I carry sometimes.

Rifles, I really liked my Marlinx xl7 I had or pretty much any Savage. I have a Savage 11 in 223 that I got for cheap that I really like.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 22, 2014)

The stainless steel Walther PPK is always my favor. It's easy to clean and easy to carry.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 22, 2014)

Jake104 said:


> Handguns, I like Taurus or Para. I have a PT145 and PT22 that I use mostly for my daily carry weapons. Both have been reliable. The PT145 I have ran factory's, hand loads and even my castboolit Devastators through without problems. The PT22 I keep in the truck door. I have a Para warthog that I carry sometimes.
> 
> Rifles, I really liked my Marlinx xl7 I had or pretty much any Savage. I have a Savage 11 in 223 that I got for cheap that I really like.



I'm not sure that I'd ever consider a Para Ordnance something that fits in the "inexpensive gun" category...
Nice guns. I've got a P14-45 that I really like. But inexpensive? Well....


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 22, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The stainless steel Walther PPK is always my favor. It's easy to clean and easy to carry.



Easy to clean? I can't recall that I've ever used one, but we do have a Bersa Thunder380, which is a clone, and I've always thought of it as being a bit of a pain to strip. There's a fair bit of brute force required to get the slide on and off, and Sue always struggles with this. That's one of the main reasons she's decided to change her EDC to the Glock 26.
Personally, I've also never been a big fan of the decoker/safety on guns like the PPK, Bersa Thunder, or Ruger P-series. I much prefer a plain decocker for DA/SA hammer fired guns. The DA pull is so long and heavy that a thumb safety is just pointless.


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'm not sure that I'd ever consider a Para Ordnance something that fits in the "inexpensive gun" category...
> Nice guns. I've got a P14-45 that I really like. But inexpensive? Well....


Yeah but the para warthog I got at
Buds for under 500 so... You're right more like middle price range. But still a good gun for the money, or bang for the buck. Anything under 300, I consider to be in the save your money for something better range. The P14-45's are more in the 700 range. My millennium PT145 was just about 400. The P10-45 Warthog is much nicer for 100 more. Plus it fits your P14-45 mags


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jake104 said:


> Yeah but the para warthog I got at
> Buds for under 500 so... You're right more like middle price range. But still a good gun for the money, or bang for the buck. Anything under 300, I consider to be in the save your money for something better range. The P14-45's are more in the 700 range. My millennium PT145 was just about 400. The P10-45 is much nicer for 100 more.


Really depends on what we are talking about. I have a nice Taurus Homeland 1911 that came with Crimpson grips. I paid more for this gun but it was still "cheap" compared to the Kimber or S&W 1911's I have. I really like the PT1911 nice gun for the money.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 22, 2014)

Jake104 said:


> Yeah but the para warthog I got at
> Buds for under 500 so... You're right more like middle price range. But still a good gun for the money, or bang for the buck. Anything under 300, I consider to be in the save your money for something better range. The P14-45's are more in the 700 range. My millennium PT145 was just about 400. The P10-45 is much nicer for 100 more.



"Inexpensive" is admittedly a nebulous term. But... I paid $250 for my Taurus PT111 Millennium G2. No reason to "save [my] money for something better". It's clearly an inexpensive gun. And an excellent performer. Hence, my first choice for "best inexpensive gun".


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> "Inexpensive" is admittedly a nebulous term. But... I paid $250 for my Taurus PT111 Millennium G2. No reason to "save [my] money for something better". It's clearly an inexpensive gun. And an excellent performer. Hence, my first choice for "best inexpensive gun".


I agree I got my PT 145 in SS for 380.00. Great guns. IK on the Forums they get a bad rap. I think Taurus had some QC issues and do warranty them. But if you have a good one they are nice guns. I'm a compact double stack  45 kinda guy. Thats why I like the PT145 and the P10-45 so much!


----------



## Jake104 (Dec 22, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> "Inexpensive" is admittedly a nebulous term. But... I paid $250 for my Taurus PT111 Millennium G2. No reason to "save [my] money for something better". It's clearly an inexpensive gun. And an excellent performer. Hence, my first choice for "best inexpensive gun".


My PT22 I paid 180 for. I guess I shot my self in the foot with the 300 thing Really depends on caliber pistol, rifle etc. my Xl7 in 30-06 was 280 out the door Black Friday special.


----------



## Hudson69 (Dec 31, 2014)

For affordable but solid guns I really like Kel-Tec.  Some people really dislike the brand though.  Depending upon a person's budget used guns are very affordable.  I have seen police issued buy-back Glocks, Sigs and Smiths go for under $300 (in 9mm, .40 and .45 ACP).


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 31, 2014)

Count me as one of those who don't really care for Kel-Tec. I've tried a few, and they just feel like they're going to fall apart in my hands. Unreliable, inaccurate... 
They're certainly cheap, but in this case cheap is not a synonym for inexpensive. In this case it's a synonym for junky.
Kel-Tec... the Yugo of the gun world...


----------



## AlphaBJJ (Apr 26, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Taurus is okay and I have a few of them but...... when it comes to a firearm I am more inclined to save and spend a little more and get one of the better hand guns out there like a Glock, etc.  Long term you will be a lot happier!



This.  Spend the money, but quality.  Think of the consequences of a non-combat designed handgun failing when you need it.  A used or refer Glock is cheap.  Save an extra month or two, go that route.


----------

